
Epic Games renews legal request to bring Fortnite back to Apple store - maydemir
https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/05/tech/fortnite-app-epic-apple-lawsuit/index.html
======
pjmlp
I am with Apple on this one, apparently Epic would rather pay the royalties
required by mobile operators on the age of Symbian, J2ME, Brew, Blackberry.

30% was nothing compared with values all above 50% and that would vary per
operator, country and global region, so naturally everyone jumped of joy into
iOS.

They started the fight, lets see if they brought enough ammo to the party.

